# CBD Oil



## Bricksquad2625 (Mar 30, 2014)

Given the abundance of cbd plants, at least I've noticed now that more and more companies are offering CBD strains, I'm curious the process to make CBD Oil? My brother was diagnosed with MS about a year ago, and was wondering in the process? He has more pills than a pharmacy, all legally in his name, but I have heard that using CBD's a patient could lower their pain medicine? I'm worried about his liver to be honest, he is on really rough pain medicine and an ex alcoholic. Any ideas or articles, I would love to read more about it, I just can't find anything. I've read the whole vaping thing into bags, but not really looking to do that.

Thanks


----------



## vostok (Mar 30, 2014)

You will have to keep us posted on the many strains of plants that drip this CBD, as I was led to believe that CBD is broken down THC, but I am an old stoner with fading memories ....too !


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was talking about using cbd strains and turning them into oil, not resin


----------



## sikkinixx (Mar 30, 2014)

Im not sure if you are in an area where you have access to medical but the they make a lot of pen vape cartridges that are high in CBD and low in THC, they also have CBD capsules that have almost no THC.

as to how and make them... I don't know. But it is possible.

here is an article about CBD oil. Good luck. 

http://www.denverpost.com/marijuana/ci_25450052/cbd-marijuana-oil-changing-game


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 31, 2014)

vostok said:


> You will have to keep us posted on the many strains of plants that drip this CBD, as I was led to believe that CBD is broken down THC, but I am an old stoner with fading memories ....too !


CBN in what THC degrades to, not CBD...


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 31, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> CBN in what THC degrades to, not CBD...


This...

Some strains noted for having high cbd include:

Cannatonic
Harlequin
Charlotte's Web


----------



## justugh (Apr 7, 2014)

here u go i found this while back when i was working on Ejuice

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hpc?ie=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Cibdex&node=3760901

hope it helps ............100%legal no worries no troubles .......it is fricken amazon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2014)

hi , sorry to hear of your brothers ongoing health issues Bricks,
I ordered some CBD oil from the Bluebird Botanicals .. its the small bottle of Cannabidol oil. I will let you know how it works for me. Its expensive but might be worth it until you can get a high CBD strain to grow. Charlottes webb seems Impossible to find but other strains like AC/dC , harliquen or r4 might be out there.
peace
Amber


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 8, 2014)

Please,

Take a look for the strain called Charlottes Webb, and find a clone or some seeds if you are able. This is 23% CBD and 1.3 % THC will not get you high, but great medicine.


----------



## justugh (Apr 8, 2014)

ohhhhh

i found this in attitude 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cbd-seeds/cat_142.html

there is a list of CBD strong plants for u


----------



## JohnnyTHCeeds (Apr 12, 2014)

I recommend finding Your CBD strains like Harlequin, R4 and Charlotte's Web very soon and at any cost. These strains are becoming almost impossible to locate. If you find them, make it your duty to give them to as many people as possible. Everyone should carry at least one of these in you garden's plant count.


----------



## Owellian (Apr 13, 2014)

To the original question- like others have said the process for making CBD oils is the same as making any other oils, the key to high CBD content is in the genetics of the starting material. All traditional processing methods apply. You can order seeds for Pennywise online and its high CBD, and I believe I watched an interview with Reserva Privada where they are developing a high CBD line.


----------



## Owellian (Apr 13, 2014)

JohnnyTHCeeds said:


> I recommend finding Your CBD strains like Harlequin, R4 and Charlotte's Web very soon and at any cost. These strains are becoming almost impossible to locate. If you find them, make it your duty to give them to as many people as possible. Everyone should carry at least one of these in you garden's plant count.


 Im trying hard to find them and help get them to those who need them. If someone knows where to find them in Colorado please get in touch. Otherwise our Pennywise seeds will be ready months down the road, and we have a couple of other leads on where to find them.


----------



## Owellian (Apr 13, 2014)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> Given the abundance of cbd plants, at least I've noticed now that more and more companies are offering CBD strains, I'm curious the process to make CBD Oil? My brother was diagnosed with MS about a year ago, and was wondering in the process? He has more pills than a pharmacy, all legally in his name, but I have heard that using CBD's a patient could lower their pain medicine? I'm worried about his liver to be honest, he is on really rough pain medicine and an ex alcoholic. Any ideas or articles, I would love to read more about it, I just can't find anything. I've read the whole vaping thing into bags, but not really looking to do that.
> 
> Thanks


 Are you located in Colorado? I know a great dispensary in Denver that has Cannatonic Oil that's super high CBD and very reasonably priced.


----------



## JohnnyTHCeeds (Apr 14, 2014)

Owellian said:


> Im trying hard to find them and help get them to those who need them. If someone knows where to find them in Colorado please get in touch. Otherwise our Pennywise seeds will be ready months down the road, and we have a couple of other leads on where to find them.



I hear that GreenPeak runs a dispensary in Cripple Creek and carries a strain called 'The Wife'.
It runs 18% CBD : 1% CBD. Evidently they will be carrying the clones at their shop.


----------



## Owellian (Apr 14, 2014)

JohnnyTHCeeds said:


> I hear that GreenPeak runs a dispensary in Cripple Creek and carries a strain called 'The Wife'.
> It runs 18% CBD : 1% CBD. Evidently they will be carrying the clones at their shop.


Wow thanks for the tip Johnny! I will be looking into that right away- one of the people I know asking for it is pretty desperate. Im assuming you meant to type 18%CBD 1% THC? Also I cant seem to find which dispensary in Cripple Creek is owned by GreenPeak- do you happen to know the name? Thanks


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you all, I greatly appreciate the feedback and support. I will definitely be doing some more research. Thanks Again.


----------



## SirTitanium (Jun 4, 2014)

Great thread. Outside of Israel, there's really no academic interest (or legal potential) to associate strains or CBD:THC ratios to given maladies in an academic randomized control trial (RCT). A diligent search of the Internet yields ratios for pain management ranging from Pennywise' (1:1) to Harlequin's (5:2) to antiinflammatory/antiseizure at 20:1 (Sanjay Gupta, MD). Dr. Gupta's reported difference likely results from it's primary targeting of CB2 receptors.

Are there any links to blogs or threads folks have come across that associate strains/CBD:THC ratios to the successful control of a given illness' symptoms?


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm also looking at doing an alcohol extraction and burn off the alcohol and mix it into a lotion for another patient, trying to see if this will help her HS


----------



## Colorado Old Guy (Jul 9, 2014)

How would you do an alcohol extraction? Just a soak and strain or what?? I'm very interested as I have a supply of grappa, almost pure enough to be grain alcohol...just a tiny bit of taste remaining.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 9, 2014)

vostok said:


> You will have to keep us posted on the many strains of plants that drip this CBD, as I was led to believe that CBD is broken down THC, but I am an old stoner with fading memories ....too !


THC breaks down into CBN, trying to revive your memory!


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice Thread...

1) You can buy CBD oil online, it's CBD derived from Hemp - I don't know how well it works.
2) You can pay a professional to extract high CBD bud w/ butane and render Honey Oil; which is super potent.
3) You might want to try smoking and medibles before Oil. If your brother has lower MJ tolerance, the cannabis flower should do wonders as is.
4) Alcohol Extraction - Get Grain Alcohol/Everclear, submerge ground up dried cannabis of your choice, steep in the dark for 2+ weeks, shake daily, strain; use with caution as your tincture has both high alcohol and cannabinoid levels. 

Peace.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jul 9, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> 4) Alcohol Extraction - Get Grain Alcohol/Everclear, submerge ground up dried cannabis of your choice, steep in the dark for 2+ weeks, shake daily, strain; use with caution as your tincture has both high alcohol and cannabinoid levels.


BAD IDEA!!!!!!
Do not soak for 2+ weeks! there is no reason for it! Especially if the person who is receiving the medication has alcohol intolerance, or if the medication is going to a child...
As alcohol is a POLAR solvent that is soluble in water, long washes remove plant waxes, chlorophyll, plant alkaloids, and even unwanted plant oils.
get your hands on some HIGH proof (150+) grain alcohol, ethanol, or methanol (by product of making moon shine) and do a quick wash... Much better quality and faster results....



Bricksquad2625 said:


> Given the abundance of cbd plants, at least I've noticed now that more and more companies are offering CBD strains, I'm curious the process to make CBD Oil? My brother was diagnosed with MS about a year ago, and was wondering in the process? He has more pills than a pharmacy, all legally in his name, but I have heard that using CBD's a patient could lower their pain medicine? I'm worried about his liver to be honest, he is on really rough pain medicine and an ex alcoholic. Any ideas or articles, I would love to read more about it, I just can't find anything. I've read the whole vaping thing into bags, but not really looking to do that.
> Thanks


Check out Skunkpharms, they SPECIALIZE in things like training people on the ins and outs of extraction:

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwet-extraction/
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwiso/

then check out the Erowid archives:

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_info13.shtml
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis.shtml


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jul 9, 2014)

Naaah, i say soak dat shit. If you're gonna smoke it you might as well get as much out of the weed as you can. 190 Proof Grain alcohol is 95% alcohol by volume and longer soaks definitely produce a more potent tincture. Your way might be better, I dunno; but my way works too haha. Also, I wouldn't give an alcohol tincture to a child; you'd make a tincture from vegetable glycerin instead.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 9, 2014)

FrozenChozen said:


> BAD IDEA!!!!!!
> Do not soak for 2+ weeks! there is no reason for it! Especially if the person who is receiving the medication has alcohol intolerance, or if the medication is going to a child...
> As alcohol is a POLAR solvent that is soluble in water, long washes remove plant waxes, chlorophyll, plant alkaloids, and even unwanted plant oils.
> get your hands on some HIGH proof (150+) grain alcohol, ethanol, or methanol (by product of making moon shine) and do a quick wash... Much better quality and faster results....
> ...



I'm considering doing the alcohol extract for someone else with a skin condition called Hidradenitis suppurativa. I was going to soak an entire plant, I was going to extract the entire plant, I've read alot about the Entourage Effect. I was then going to use a double boiler and burn off the alcohol and then I was going to make a custom shea butter with some essential oils and add the CBD extract. 

Now to my question, I've been doing a lot of research, just trying to figure out the absorption rate of alcohol, how long do you recommend to soak and why? I really want to know this


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 9, 2014)

My brother has put this project on hold for him at the moment, he has to give urine for his job and wants to be a little more financial stable before he can venture down this path, we are not in a mmj state. So I focusing all of my energy and efforts on my second patient, she has the skin disorder HS, i'm trying to make a CBD lotion, I'm not saying its going to be a cure, I have read that others have experienced success using CBD's to treat inflammation and other disorders, HS is practically inverted acne and has alot of inflammation. I have ordered a pack of CBD Lavender Seeds, I chose to go with the autos solely based upon time, I don't want to kill 4 months or more on something that might be effective or not. I am open to any suggestions, as I am always willing to learn.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 9, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> Nice Thread...
> 
> 1) You can buy CBD oil online, it's CBD derived from Hemp - I don't know how well it works.
> 2) You can pay a professional to extract high CBD bud w/ butane and render Honey Oil; which is super potent.
> ...


I would like to know why 2+ weeks? I'm not being a smart ass, I just want to hear the logic behind it, I'm new to the tincture game


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 9, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> Naaah, i say soak dat shit. If you're gonna smoke it you might as well get as much out of the weed as you can. 190 Proof Grain alcohol is 95% alcohol by volume and longer soaks definitely produce a more potent tincture. Your way might be better, I dunno; but my way works too haha. Also, I wouldn't give an alcohol tincture to a child; you'd make a tincture from vegetable glycerin instead.


How long do you let it soak? Time wise?


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jul 10, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> Naaah, i say soak dat shit. If you're gonna smoke it you might as well get as much out of the weed as you can. 190 Proof Grain alcohol is 95% alcohol by volume and longer soaks definitely produce a more potent tincture. Your way might be better, I dunno; but my way works too haha. Also, I wouldn't give an alcohol tincture to a child; you'd make a tincture from vegetable glycerin instead.


google rick simpson oil or phoenix tears dumbass! Its alcohol extract that's given to kids, if its done right there's no intoxicating effect from the alcohol!


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jul 10, 2014)

Nah.... FrozenChozen, that's not what I'm talking about; my tincture is infused ALCOHOL, not the remaining evaporated residue (it's not an oil). Shhh, off with you - moving on.

Bricksquad - I soak mine for about two weeks! That's not good enough for Frozen (he says soak it for a full year, what a a-hole) but my shit is always a really nice euphoric lift. I pour a pretty small amount of the finished product into a tea/coffee/liquid. Lasts 2-4 hours; not too intense. I use strains that benefit me. Blueberries for pain, Diesels for my brain. Of course, don't discredit Frozen's suggestions - RS Oil and Phoenix tears are cool but I make my tincture in a cubbard and only have to shake it once a day; so fucking easy; so fucking good.

** I soak it that long because at one week, the tincture is not as potent as it is at two weeks. And the internet says to soak it for longer periods of time than that. The alcohol content is too high for mold to grow so I try to let the alcohol absorb all that it can. There's good shit all throughout the plant; we used to throw out leaves for example; crazy right; so I love to get all I can from absorption. -- Also, I've been making just cannaoil (for cooking) and mixing it with various burts bees products, like lotion and chapstick; the products give off a nice smell and you've got cannabinoid receptors all over your body so I would think it's pretty good for you. I wouldn't rub alcohol on my skin very often as it will dry it out; but one would assume that medication within alcohol penetrates the skin deeper than vegetable oil. Last... don't be scared of THC strains, cbd gets a lot of hype but many disorders are better treated by THC, don't be scared to experiment with simpler solutions b/c they may be the simple answer you were looking for; cannabis is kinda like that; doesn't Need to be complex.

Best of luck  I'll check back later


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jul 10, 2014)

Check out cannabisinternational.org for information from Dr. W. Courtney on CBD and specifically, juicing CBD-rich raw cannabis. I've used his treatment as part of an overall plan to help me bring a debilitating inflammation-based auto-immune disease into remission, after a decade of it ruling my life.

I've also used CBD-rich canna-capsules, using coconut oil to exract the cannabinoids. I've made tinctures too, but found the alcohol strong, compared to the coconut oil-extracted capsules.

I was on a ton of pharmas to try and cover my symptoms, but nothing ever worked to the degree that a CBD-rich cannabis treatment program did. I'm now entering my 3rd straight year of no pills...being 100% med-free, and having basically full control over my disease.

For CBD-rich strains, you can also check out CBD-Crew, which is a breeding collaboration between Mr. Nice's Shantibaba, and Resin Seeds' Jaime (maker of cannatonic). They have a bunch of strain offerings that are all CBD-rich.

I've grown and pheno hunted Cannatonic, and Z7 strains, and both strains are excellent specimens. Z7 is a regular in my garden, and is my go-to CBD-rich strain. Now that I've beaten back the disease, I only use my vaporizer, in "maintenance doses".

Project-CBD is a good resource for CBD information.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jul 10, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> Check out cannabisinternational.org for information from Dr. W. Courtney on CBD and specifically, juicing CBD-rich raw cannabis. I've used his treatment as part of an overall plan to help me bring a debilitating inflammation-based auto-immune disease into remission, after a decade of it ruling my life.


not trying to be prying, but is it an eczema/psoriasis auto-immune disorder?


mrCRC420 said:


> Nah.... FrozenChozen, that's not what I'm talking about; my tincture is infused ALCOHOL, not the remaining evaporated residue (it's not an oil). Shhh, off with you - moving on.


 Both tinctures and RSO have their uses. sorry for coming off a bit too strong. don't only limit yourself to cbd and thc, their are other compounds that help other ailments as well.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jul 10, 2014)

FrozenChozen said:


> not trying to be prying, but is it an eczema/psoriasis auto-immune disorder?


Psoriatic Arthritis. 
I had Psoriasis starting when i hit 20, which progressed to the Arth side in my late 20's.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jul 10, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> Psoriatic Arthritis.
> I had Psoriasis starting when i hit 20, which progressed to the Arth side in my late 20's.


I'm trying to treat my wife's eczema/psoriasis with a cbd salve... way better than pharmas....


----------



## GrowinDad (Jul 12, 2014)

IMO, RSO is the most versatile. I store it in syringes. It can be used topically, orally, put into edibles, or my favorite, mixed with PG and put into a vape tank. I find it far better than my previous tinctures and it is really easy to make.

I use 100% ethanol but everclear would work. I freeze my bud and the alcohol before extraction. I do two washes, each for a little over a minute.

There is lots of info on this stuff in the concentrates and extracts section of RIU.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a whole CBD plant im about to extract. was planning on doing a dry ice extraction, gathering up the pollen, then figuring out what im going to do with it. the flowers have been dried and cured, as well as the sugar leaves I trimmed and set aside.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 17, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> Nah.... FrozenChozen, that's not what I'm talking about; my tincture is infused ALCOHOL, not the remaining evaporated residue (it's not an oil). Shhh, off with you - moving on.
> 
> Bricksquad - I soak mine for about two weeks! That's not good enough for Frozen (he says soak it for a full year, what a a-hole) but my shit is always a really nice euphoric lift. I pour a pretty small amount of the finished product into a tea/coffee/liquid. Lasts 2-4 hours; not too intense. I use strains that benefit me. Blueberries for pain, Diesels for my brain. Of course, don't discredit Frozen's suggestions - RS Oil and Phoenix tears are cool but I make my tincture in a cubbard and only have to shake it once a day; so fucking easy; so fucking good.
> 
> ...


So it looks like 2 weeks as a minimum? I'm assuming 3 or 4 weeks would be good as well? I'm making a custom shea butter lotion, mixing in some essential oils: lavendar, tea tree, chamomile. I like the idea of the alcohol acting as a disinfectant, as well as the tea tree oil. I'm going to run 2 auto and put them both into the lotion, using the leaves, stalk, and I'm even considering boiling the roots.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 17, 2014)

would you guys say this is a accurate graph for decarbing?


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 17, 2014)

FrozenChozen said:


> I'm trying to treat my wife's eczema/psoriasis with a cbd salve... way better than pharmas....


why salve over lotion? just curious, I was thinking about doing a beeswax salve instead of lotion


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jul 17, 2014)

its thicker and less greasy, works as a massage salve as well


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd say steeping 2-4 weeks and you're golden (for an alcohol based tincture) just make sure you use grain alcohol.

In terms of lotions/salves, I think I mentioned Burts Bees products. They make amazing bases for all of your cannabis infused body-products. I use the name "Burt's Buds" on my shit; any of you can use it too haha. I wouldn't boil the roots into a lotion, just use the good stuff w/ cannabinoids in it. Buds, stems and leaves should be great. 
Peace


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2014)

No..


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 18, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> No..


???


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2014)

That was a broad no, to nearly every (technical) post I read

Didn't feel like correcting each


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 18, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> That was a broad no, to nearly every (technical) post I read
> 
> Didn't feel like correcting each


would you mind expanding? I'd like to see how you would do it and why? not in a smartass way, just want to know


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 23, 2014)

FrozenChozen said:


> BAD IDEA!!!!!!
> Do not soak for 2+ weeks! there is no reason for it! Especially if the person who is receiving the medication has alcohol intolerance, or if the medication is going to a child...
> As alcohol is a POLAR solvent that is soluble in water, long washes remove plant waxes, chlorophyll, plant alkaloids, and even unwanted plant oils.
> get your hands on some HIGH proof (150+) grain alcohol, ethanol, or methanol (by product of making moon shine) and do a quick wash... Much better quality and faster results....
> ...


This post solved my problem on what to do with a load of low-quality weed. Using QWET extraction on some herb I'd had soaking for a few days in Captain Morgan I made some caramel flavored hash oil that tastes fantastic and gets me ripped.
thanks!


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jul 23, 2014)

AirAnt said:


> This post solved my problem on what to do with a load of low-quality weed. Using QWET extraction on some herb I'd had soaking for a few days in Captain Morgan I made some caramel flavored hash oil that tastes fantastic and gets me ripped.
> thanks!


thanks man! I'm glad to help!


----------

